# Creamy Olive French Delight



## Constance (Feb 5, 2006)

I used to make a variation of this without the olives and served it with party rye bread. This version is fancied up. 

Creamy Olive French Delight

1 Dozen 
1/4 lb Ground beef [lean
8 oz Cream cheese [softened]
3 tb Green olive (w/pimentoes)
[chopped]
2 tb Green onions [chopped]
Salt & pepper
1 Loaf of french bread 

1) Brown the ground beef in a small skillet, drain off the
drippings, and let cool slightly... 2) Combine the cream cheese,
olives, and onions in a small bowl, mixing `till well blended. Add the
ground beef and mix lightly, then season with the salt & pepper to
taste... 3) Cut ends off the French bread (discard or save the
pieces) then slice the bread in to 5" pieces. Remove the centers
leaving a hollow " shell (discard or save the pieces)... 4) Stuff
the bread with the ground beef mixture, wrap securely and chill `til
firm, slice and serve...


----------



## MJ (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe Constance! Looks good.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 27, 2006)

If I make this with ground turkey I've got all the ingredients on hand....Hmmm, there goes my Spanish rice for dinner idea  Cool recipe Constance, thanks for posting it.....Do you serve it warm or chilled? I think I'd like it better if it was warm or room temp


----------

